# ok or not ok?



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

If this is you and you didnt want to be seen sorry... Its public domain....  
Anyhow try not to be too critical of this guy he was just out with his son looked like they had a good time. 








If you can't tell in the picture there is a buck strapped to the top of the 4wheeler.


----------



## inbowrange (Sep 11, 2007)

Yes this is NOT okay!!!!!!!!!!!!!! There is plenty of room by the fender wells to put your animal.
About 10 years ago my brother and friend did the hang the head over the tail gate to show off thing and while driving home they got pushed off the road, and then same thing happened about 6 years ago.

There is alot of people who don't care if we hunt or don't hunt but people like this idiot can push them over to the anti-hunter side!


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

This is NOT ok. That deer is going to be so nasty tasting after a ride on a warmer day, bathing in exhaust fumes - it will be a waste of good venison. Get the skin off that thing and get the meat cooled!

As for sticking a the head on the wheeler for all to see- I don't care one way or the other. But take care of the meat man. Take care of the meat!

Reminds me of this comedy centra bit:


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

Great answer Gary.

Definately Ok! Show that stuff off, I want to see it when driving next to you...I get tired of people worrying what the anti's think. Screw them!


----------



## coydogg (Oct 6, 2007)

At least he doesnt have it tied to the hood of his truck.


----------



## cklspencer (Jun 25, 2009)

A nice clean head with a rack sticking up OK. The full body of the deer like that NOT OKAY. :evil: 

I saw one the other day of a cow elk fully skinned (no Game bag or cover) on the back end of a trailer for all eyes to see. I tried to get a pic just to show it but I could get back up to the guy.

The display of game was talked about very hevealy when I took hunters saftey over 20 years ago. So do they Still talk about it?


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

I've found meat cools down alot faster up high like that than down in the bed. Feel your bed sometime after a long drive, your exhaust pipes warm it up from below. I voted show it. I'm sick and tired of all the PC bullshxt going on in the world.


-DallanC


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

This might NOT be OK in Salt Lake ,Davis ,or Utah Counties,,,,,,,

But I think Its standard practice everywhere else in the state.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

bwhntr said:


> Definately Ok! Show that stuff off, I want to see it when driving next to you...I get tired of people worrying what the anti's think. Screw them!


+1 I hope I will have two cow elk on my at trailer in two weeks.


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

I got a few looks on the freeway from this. But it was out of necessity. There was not other place left to put it:


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

IMO try to do the best you can to cover it up, but I don't see a problem with this. I passed a truck the other day with a big buck on the toolbox, I pulled up next to him, looked it over and gave him a thumbs up. He had a wheeler in the back so I thought that was better than on top of the wheeler. I would have put the deer on the front of the four wheeler, but I see no big deal.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

My wife has no problem with me hunting. But her only request is that when I bring home an animal, it needs to be processed to the point that it no longer looks like an animal. So that means quartered out in the least. I have to say, since I'd done that, the meat has been absolutely superior to those that I've left the skin on and hauled home - either covered or uncovered. So now I skin it as soon as I can after the kill, and debone the meat, or at least quarter it out and bring it home in coolers. I can get is cooled so much faster! 

But show the antlers off all you want! Its all good!


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

So what next people...to those who feel it necessary to appease the anti's, are the supermarkets going to cover up the meat isle so when "they" are trying to find the granola bar isle they don't accidently see dead meat??? Stupid!


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

I remember hunting with my uncle back in the days when the Honda Trail 90 was the wheeler of choice. He thought it'd be funny to tie the deer on the bike as though it were driving it. I wish I had a picture of that whole set up. A VW camper van, pulling a trailer with a couple of Honda trail 90s, one of them with a deer sitting on top, front hooves on the handlebars. Good stuff there.


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

-_O-


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

GaryFish said:


> I remember hunting with my uncle back in the days when the Honda Trail 90 was the wheeler of choice. He thought it'd be funny to tie the deer on the bike as though it were driving it. I wish I had a picture of that whole set up. A VW camper van, pulling a trailer with a couple of Honda trail 90s, one of them with a deer sitting on top, front hooves on the handlebars. Good stuff there.


I've SEEN THAT BEFORE! maybe it was you guys,,,,,,,,,,never laughed so hard ,,funny stuff!


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

GaryFish said:


> I remember hunting with my uncle back in the days when the Honda Trail 90 was the wheeler of choice. He thought it'd be funny to tie the deer on the bike as though it were driving it. I wish I had a picture of that whole set up. A VW camper van, pulling a trailer with a couple of Honda trail 90s, one of them with a deer sitting on top, front hooves on the handlebars. Good stuff there.


That would be funny as heck to see.


----------



## roudy (Jan 20, 2009)

we came home from the muzzle loader hunt with a five point bull elk and a four point buck we had both animals antlers visible above the bed of the truck and kept the meat and bodys low. all the people that looked gave the thumbs up sign as they drove by from southern Utah well into Salt Lake my vote is showem off but keep it neat.


----------



## redleg (Dec 5, 2007)

Don’t turn someone who doesn’t care ether way into an anti by making them look at something they are not ready for.


----------



## huntducksordietrying (Sep 21, 2007)

redleg said:


> Don't turn someone who doesn't care ether way into an anti by making them look at something they are not ready for.


Ignorance is bliss!


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

There are more inconspicuous ways to get your deer home:


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

redleg said:


> Don't turn someone who doesn't care ether way into an anti by making them look at something they are not ready for.


Works both ways. Think about some kid that's never even concidered hunting & passing a truck with a nice buck or bull and thinking to himself "Wow thats cool!" and becomes interested in hunting.

True story: Late 90's my dad drew a moose tag and shot one. We had its head over the tailgate on the way home and some woman and her kids followed us right to our house and pulled in the drive way. We all thought "Ok, here it comes" and prepared for a verbal lashing. The woman jumped out of her car and said "IS THAT A MOOSE???" We said yep. She then said "Can my kids come see it up close?" We said sure and they all piled out for a looksee and to touch it. It was a very positive experience.

-DallanC


----------



## HuntingCrazy (Sep 8, 2007)

I'll tell you what. When I shot my cow moose I only had my tiny toyota pickup and everyone could see that thing since the moose took up all of the truckbed and was spilling out over the sides. I had so many people honking at me and giving me the THUMBS UP sign. It was GREAT! Not once did anybody yell a profanity at me nor flip me the bird.
This is UTAH. If people don't like what the locals do, they can go back to Southern California or Las Vegas!!!!


----------



## tuffluckdriller (May 27, 2009)

I voted No because of the meat. Then I read the rest of the posts and I'm definitely FOR showing the animal. Just don't make it taste so nasty that way...

I say, SHOW IT OFF !!!!!


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

Absolutely show it off! We drove home from the NE corner of the state(4 1/2 hours) with my buck on my front ATV rack and my friends strapped to the very back of the ATV trailer. Mine had a bag on it and his was not skinned. We had no choice(cabover camper full of elk meat and our gear) but i would have done it the same way any way. Screw the anti's. I am proud of my harvest and could care less what they think. It total, i think there were about 14 people who either honked and thumbs up or just thumbs up. Only 2 vehicles that glared at us and guess what they were driving? A subaru and a VW. Pisson 'em. I will post a pic in a few.


----------



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

I think it needs to be displayed a little higher.


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

not everyone wants to see that on a public road...in your driveway or on a backroad...go for it, but not in a public setting. There's a time and place for things...I wouldn't hump my girlfriend in the middle of church, but I'll go to town on that @$$ in my house. It's called tact...pick and choose your battles when you can.


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

That is totally OK in Wyoming but not in Salt Lake City on the freeway.


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

I voted Okay.

Personally it dosent bother me... For some maybe it does. 

If the anti's want to drive around with a granola bar strapped to their vehicle, then fine. It wont bother me or hurt my feelings...

Bottom line is there is no law against it. If you dont want to offend somebody then dont do it! If you really dont care, then show that baby off, good for you!

After all it's just meat, right? must be them big brown eyes that really get's 'em (some people) upset. :roll:


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

ok if it is a four point or better. Not ok if it is smaller. :wink:


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

roudy said:


> we came home from the muzzle loader hunt with a five point bull elk and a four point buck we had both animals antlers visible above the bed of the truck and kept the meat and bodys low. all the people that looked gave the thumbs up sign as they drove by from southern Utah well into Salt Lake my vote is showem off but keep it neat.


You beat me to it. Nice work. That is what I was going to say. Keep some of the mystery involved. Keep it classy and keep them wondering. 8)


----------



## blazingsaddle (Mar 11, 2008)

I say not ok-

Be respectful of other people. Some don't want to see it. 

I think there is a difference between hauling your animal home in your truck, vs "displaying" it. Why hang an animals head out the back of your truck, when there is more than enough room inside the bed? Why prop up the head?- Only to show it off. Look at me! Look what I did!

I guess I don't like show offs.


----------



## tuffluckdriller (May 27, 2009)

The reason to prop it up is because I want to see how you did! I love to see bucks/bulls in trucks. I wish I could get a good look each time. Guess I'm hooked on that outdoor porn...


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

IMO, hunters should try to clean it up as much as POSSIBLE by keeping the body either wrapped up, or down low in their bed. If its not possible, no sweat. Same thing goes for taking pictures of animals right after you harvested them. People (hunters and non alike) prefer to see a nice clean animal in pics, rather than its tongue hanging out, with blood all over the hide. I am not ashamed that I hunt. I am not apologetic when I kill an animal. However, I do realize that not everyone out there is a hunter who understands what the whole process is like. It is just a better all-around practice to keep things looking as cleaned up as possible, for the sake of our sport.


----------



## itchytriggerfinger (Sep 12, 2007)

you don't like this picture? FWIW we skinned the antelope right after the picture was taken.

My family has 6 cow tags for deseret this year. we plan on using one truck and all going up the same day. With luck we could harvest all 6. Can you imagine the looks we'll get on the way home with 6 big cows in the back of a long bed?


----------



## sfelk34 (Oct 17, 2007)

I think it is totally acceptable to show off the head and antlers, but I think it is pretty lame to have a bloody body cavity showing. 

I also like to see animals in trucks so please continue to prop up the heads and let me see 'em.


----------



## tuffluckdriller (May 27, 2009)

6 cows in the back of a truck? Take pics of those springs frowning!  
Hope you get 'em all in there, too. That'd be cool.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

I make an attempt to cover them up, but sometimes I can't.


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

Count me in the show a little horn, keep the bloody carcass out of sight crowd. I like to see a buck or bull.


----------



## bfr (Apr 26, 2009)

depends on where you are...in Kali you'd probably be arrested and lose everything -)O(- .......now after my Ut deer hunt and on the road to Great Falls Mt the score was .......UT from Beaver to border 3 pick ups with head, horn and carcasses showing, ID only had 1, a Ford Focus with a little forky tied on top, totaly hilarious, MT wasn't open yet but I have seen a deer hanging in a front yard _(O)_ , hauled down main street on quads and a couple in pu beds since I arrived. 

Personally I like to see them.


----------



## mack1950 (Sep 11, 2007)

We hauled 4 buck deer and 4 buck antelope in the back of my chev pickup just before the utah opening and got nothing but high fives from folks from 
medicane bow to tooele. so while a few may be offended most folks seem to like to see what s going on even had a california couple stop by when we were refueling at little america and admire the carnage. kewl folks


----------



## grousehunter (Sep 11, 2007)

We need to fight the anti's and cowering to them will just hurt us! Use some tact, but don't hide it away.


----------



## Packbasket (Oct 29, 2009)

Not ok in that he should have taken the time to break it down and get the meat cooled, as others pointed out. 'Course he may only live one exit away, so can't be too hard not knowing the facts.

Ok to display you are an American Hunter? .....you bet.

keep in mind folks that these people that are saying guns are wrong, hunting is wrong, being successful in your work is wrong, these people are not saying these THINGS are wrong what they are saying is that these things, God, Guns, Hunting, being self made, these things are AMERICAN, and they are saying that being AMERICAN is wrong.

they are saying that our way of life, the AMERICAN way of life, is wrong.

why they don't leave I do not know, but they aren't leaving, they are staying here under our protection and crying that AMERICA is wrong and needs to change.

Well, America is NOT wrong, and the only way it will be changed into something UN-American is if Americans let it, back down and turn yellow, then these UNAmericans will have destroyed what they really hate, and they hate AMERICA.

You good Americans turn tail and run at sign of the enemy and I'll be damned dissapointed in you.


----------



## Happy Hunter (Oct 21, 2009)

It's ok if the animal is taken care of properly, I was raised to be proud of what I enjoy doing which is hunting,fishing and being in the outdoors.Seeing a dead deer on the back of a 4 wheeler is no different than seeing a dead deer or elk or moose splattered on the roadway,there seems to be plenty of that with nothing being done about it. Be proud of your achomplishment, but also use some tact.


----------



## hunter_orange13 (Oct 11, 2008)

4 years ago, our deer camp had 3 tags. we shot all 3 bucks on opening day. trying to get them home in a truck with a cabover camper thing, and a ford explorer seemed impossible. we tied 2 deer to the top of the explorer, surrounded them with snow and put a tarp over. but the tarp wasn't big enough to cover the heads! oh well. only one person gave us the bird. everyone else was congratualing us. then the third deer we put it in the back of the camper. my momma was so mad when we got hom! floor of blood, but it was cool! whats not acceptable, is when we passed another hunter, and they also had deer tied to the top. but blood dripping all down the car. GROSS 

but i love seeing antlers! prop 'em up!


----------



## JERRY (Sep 30, 2007)

Maybe the guy was tired. I picture hauling that thing out by himself about two miles then strapping it to his wheeler. Getting back to the truck and loading up. Last thing I would want to do is untie the thing and try to throw it in the back of the truck.

Just saying. :roll: 

If people don't want to see it don't look.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

inbowrange said:


> About 10 years ago my brother and friend did the hang the head over the tail gate to show off thing and while driving home they got pushed off the road, and then same thing happened about 6 years ago.


What exactly are you driving to where a Subaru can push you off of the road?


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Huge29 said:


> inbowrange said:
> 
> 
> > About 10 years ago my brother and friend did the hang the head over the tail gate to show off thing and while driving home they got pushed off the road, and then same thing happened about 6 years ago.
> ...


Hahaha with a Utah On the Fly Sticker. :wink:


----------



## BugleB (Sep 24, 2008)

How do you load two elk and a four wheeler in a short bed pickup. For that matter, how do two guys wrestle an elk into a truck at all. Me and my son pulled two elk up a tree with ropes tied to the truck. We loaded the cow on the front wheeler rack and a bull on the rear rack and drive the wheeler in with both elk aboard. We might have been able to stuff them down the sides of the truck if we hadn't had a lot of gear there. Anyway, it was dark most of the way home. We did get some real attention from one fish cop just before dark. 

The tree huggers can cry all they want and I don't care. They can't say they don't see plenty of dead animals laying around because there are road kills everywhere, some of them smeared for 50 yards all over the road. If they can't stand the sight of dead animals, they should stay home and send the neighbors to the store to buy their granola. A smeared road kill is a lot worse than a well cared for animal on a wheeler rack any day.


----------



## Renegade (Sep 11, 2007)

41% of you would spend the entire hunting season VERY OFFENDED :evil: if you lived anywhere in the midwest. You definitely display your bounty unless you're embarrassed by it.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

BugleB said:


> How do you load two elk and a four wheeler in a short bed pickup. For that matter, how do two guys wrestle an elk into a truck at all. Me and my son pulled two elk up a tree with ropes tied to the truck. We loaded the cow on the front wheeler rack and a bull on the rear rack and drive the wheeler in with both elk aboard. We might have been able to stuff them down the sides of the truck if we hadn't had a lot of gear there.................................


You could always quarter them out  Geeze, Ive killed 24 elk, big and small, and only shot one close enough to a road to load it whole.

I'm a dismal failure.


----------



## Levy (Oct 2, 2007)

Half of you have missed the point. It isn't the anti groups that we are trying to appease(they are irrational and ignorant regardless of what we do). I also understand that no matter what you do, you will inevitably offend someone. 85% of the population does not hunt. The majority of this sector of the population do not care one way or the other in regards to hunting. But if you strap a whole animal to the top of your vehicle exposed, distastefully for everyone to see you may sway others in the opposite direction. When or if a bill gets sent to the voter booth, those individuals that didn't have any anomosity against hunting may remember a hunter that strapped a whole deer carcass to the top of their 4 wheeler with blood running down the sides of the truck and vote against our opportunity to hunt. I know you can't please everyone, but I think leaving the whole animal exposed is completely disrespectful to the animal and shows a lack of education and respect for others.


----------



## blazingsaddle (Mar 11, 2008)

We should all be proud of being hunters. But the "screw you" attitude will never shine a good light on any thing. 
If you need others to congratulate you and give you a pat on the back in regards to your harvest- come to sites like this or others to get it, not on the freeway.

I still wonder how come i see so many animals, deer and elk, whole in the back of trucks or wheelers? Seriously-How are they getting them out of the woods? You could not pay me enough to drag a deer more than a few hundred yards. What do they know that I don't?


----------



## Ruger67 (Apr 22, 2008)

goofy elk said:


> This might NOT be OK in Salt Lake ,Davis ,or Utah Counties,,,,,,,
> 
> But I think Its standard practice everywhere else in the state.


Standard practice everywhere else in the state, NO its not standard, and any way its the salt lake, davis, and utah county people hunting everywhere in the state. There the biggest population of people hunting and their the problem, their the ones with the stickers on the truck windows advertising like their braggers and big hunters. Why show it off..


----------



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

why not? in most cases it takes a lot of work to get a decent animal especially on public land. When I shot the one and only 4 point of my life I drove all the way home with the hatch open on my favorite little fishing/hunting car (man I miss that car) lol. Heres a pic of how It looked all the way down the road.


----------



## WasatchOutdoors (Sep 26, 2007)

if you can fit the animal in the vehicle in a way that keeps it discreet, or at least sends a some type of sign of respect, I think you're doing us all a favor. Some of you have replied with some really stupid responses of "SCREW THE ANTI'S". I really hate to point this out, but this has absolutely zero to do with the anti's, and any belief otherwise is so short sightedly narrow minded that you really do scare me, in terms of huntings uncertain future.

This is about the 60+% of the people who haven't made up their mind yet. You're not trying to cater to the anti- hunting crowd. They already hate you and won't ever change their mind. This is about not giving them the power to win over the vast majority of undecided people. This is about being considerate enough that the non-hunting mom driving her daughter home from the store doesn't have to explain to her 4 year old that that isn't really bambi dripping blood down the side of the truck.

You need to check yourself, and realize you live in a society that won't even allow you to have a vanity plate with anything even remotely racy, much less offensive. And that if there are enough complaints to the lawmakers, you won't be given the *privelege* to hunt. It is exaclty that, a privelege, and needs to be treated as such. Driving around with an animal that you can't fit in without a little bit of display is one thing, driving it around on parade is another.

None of us are above reproach on this subject, and if we don't take into consideration the vast majority of people, who are as of yet undecided, they'll see to it that the lack of consideration is returned to us.


----------



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

SCREW THE ANTI'S !!! :lol: j/k your point is noted.


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

Bo0YaA said:


> why not? in most cases it takes a lot of work to get a decent animal especially on public land. When I shot the one and only 4 point of my life I drove all the way home with the hatch open on my favorite little fishing/hunting car (man I miss that car) lol. Heres a pic of how It looked all the way down the road.


That is great...gives me flash backs of "Tommy Boy"! :mrgreen:


----------

